# Got My Solar Kit Today.



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Went to Home Depot and picked it up this afternoon.

Grape 400Watt Solar kit.

Still I have to buy wire, batteris, fuse box and someday a battery meter.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Went to Home Depot and picked it up this afternoon.
> 
> Grape 400Watt Solar kit.
> 
> Still I have to buy wire, batteris, fuse box and someday a battery meter.


 Outstanding Kat, we are adding 300 watts up on the roof of that back porch

the kit came with 1 battery we plan to add at least one more


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

piglett said:


> Outstanding Kat, we are adding 300 watts up on the roof of that back porch
> 
> the kit came with 1 battery we plan to add at least one more


 Good news I know you'll really enjoy it.  :cheers:

It feels good to start a new project especially when its such a good idea.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Good news I know you'll really enjoy it.  :cheers:
> 
> It feels good to start a new project especially when its such a good idea.


i better try to get the brackets built soon or there will be snow up on that roof


----------

